# Sticky puck



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I am enjoying the programmable 'pre-infusion' on my new La Spaz. It is giving me fuller, bolder flavours in the cup.There is an oddity occurring for which I do not know the explanation. Maybe someone here can offer an explanation.

With the standard double basket I get clean solid pucks which knock out with a slight bang into the knock box but with the bottomless pf the bottom of the puck seems to weld itself to the hole area & it takes almighty force when banging out to free the puck. I mean real hard banging to free it.

This did not happen with my previous machine without pre-infusion. All pucks tapped out easily. Because I've moved on to different beans since I had the other machine I have difficulty in comparing taste with what I remember.

Overall I still get good flavours from the bottomless but I am intrigued to find out why I am getting the stickiness

Any ideas anyone?


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Don't know for sure but my first guess would be that there is a different headspace with the bottomless pf... perhaps more than the std one


----------

